# A gun you would want to buy



## appletheclown (Sep 18, 2012)

I have ideas a lot of the time and one of my ideas is for a rifle and cartridge to be made around each other. So many guns are just designed around another gun, and many ideas are not new. When a gun is designed around a round like the .22 lr, you have the same problems to over come, and no new challenges. Post what ever you feel like sharing.


----------



## appletheclown (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a gun in mind and I want to see where it goes. My gun is a simple bolt action repeater. It has a helical type magazine, and is longer yet skinner too than others. The barrel of the gun has polygonal rifling, and is long and heavy. The gun has iron sights but is tapped and drilled for anyone who wants more magnification. The cartridge it fires has a bullet with a diameter of 7.94mm and is a spitzer type. It has a case length of 64mm and is tapered towards the neck of the round. If you could help me improve this thought or leave your own designs that would be fine, and continue to.


----------



## appletheclown (Sep 18, 2012)

Scratch the helical magazine, I'm thinking an in stock tubular mag now. More simple yet with better materials. Like a stock made from a strong composite instead of wood. And stripper clips for tubular mags possible.


----------



## People (Jan 17, 2005)

I would like a badger ord M2008LH in 338LM and mags that are longer than the standard CIP length.

Badger ord has been telling me for over a year this fall they will be bringing it out but I will not hold my breath.

If you spell Chuck Norris in Scrabble, you win. Forever.


----------



## appletheclown (Sep 18, 2012)

Do they make the Remington 700 ADL with iron sights in 8mm Remington magnum? I can see a lot of potential for the round. A tapped Remington 700 ADL with iron sights just sounds cool to me. They need to offer more options for the round. The bullet can take down both medium to small game depending on how much lead and how much copper or lead you use.


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

i would say the 8mm is capable of killing anything in na and every thing but the biggest game in africa. If i remember right a guy on here did a big write up on an 8 that he worked on


----------



## appletheclown (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish current model browning BAR rifles didn't cost as much as an engraved SxS. If they didn't I might be able to get one made with just iron sights.


----------

